# 48 Hour Short Ribs in Red Wine Reduction



## mustardsauce (Feb 14, 2020)

I'm trying this recipe for the first time and am currently 36 hours into it.  48 Hour Beef Short Ribs.  Has anybody ever done this one before?

160 seems like a pretty high temperature for 48 hours, but these guys put out a ton of recipes so I doubt they got the temperature wrong.  I'll post results later tonight or tomorrow, but I'm sure hoping I didn't waste 2 days and flush some cash down the drain!


----------



## kruizer (Feb 14, 2020)

You will love it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 14, 2020)

I’ve done beef ribs Sous vide and found that I like to use a higher temp and shorter cook. 180-188 for 10-12 hours.  Just my two cents worth.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 14, 2020)

_I have some short ribs on the Lang as we speak!
Al_


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 14, 2020)

The Sous Vide Guys are great, I'd bet you'll be pretty darned happy. He sure has quite the collection of blades on that back wall, those magnetic knife holders are a accident waiting to happen.




SmokinAl said:


> _I have some short ribs on the Lang as we speak! Al_



Go Al! What kind of wood are you smoking with Al? RAY


----------



## gary s (Feb 14, 2020)

I'll be waiting    

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 14, 2020)

mustardsauce said:


> I'm trying this recipe for the first time and am currently 36 hours into it.  48 Hour Beef Short Ribs.  Has anybody ever done this one before?
> 
> 160 seems like a pretty high temperature for 48 hours, but these guys put out a ton of recipes so I doubt they got the temperature wrong.  I'll post results later tonight or tomorrow, but I'm sure hoping I didn't waste 2 days and flush some cash down the drain!




I believe That's going to be very "Fall off the bone", at 160° for 48 hours.
Reason being:
I do my Chuckies at 135° for 30 hours for a Steak like result.
And I do Chuckies at 165° for 30 hours, for an awesome pulled beef.

Yours should be Great, but just so you know it should be very FOTB.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 15, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> The Sous Vide Guys are great, I'd bet you'll be pretty darned happy. He sure has quite the collection of blades on that back wall, those magnetic knife holders are a accident waiting to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm using a combo of oak & hickory. I took some photo's & will post up a thread later.
Sorry for the hijack!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 15, 2020)

mustardsauce said:


> I'm trying this recipe for the first time and am currently 36 hours into it.  48 Hour Beef Short Ribs.  Has anybody ever done this one before?
> 
> 160 seems like a pretty high temperature for 48 hours, but these guys put out a ton of recipes so I doubt they got the temperature wrong.  I'll post results later tonight or tomorrow, but I'm sure hoping I didn't waste 2 days and flush some cash down the drain!




BTW Mustardsauce:
Those "Sous Vide Everything" guys played a big part in my starting to use Sous Vide.
Before everything I did, in the beginning, I'd go to YouTube, and watch as many videos as I could find of that meat, and I'd take notes of all of their Times & Temps, etc, etc.
Then I'd zero in on what most of them agreed on to get my starting point for that meat.
Those Brazilian guys were the main attraction, because they have a video on just about everything we do here on SMF, and they do a Great Job!!!
Then I'd consult a couple of web sites, and my book from "Douglas Baldwin" to make sure it fell in line with those places.
So that's where all of my Step by Steps originated from. And then after the first time, I'd only have to tweak it to my tastes.

Bear


----------



## mustardsauce (Feb 17, 2020)

Overall, the recipe was just ok.  They were cooked perfectly and the texture of the short ribs was wonderful, but the flavors were a little strange to me for beef.  I'll 100% be doing sous vide short ribs again, but I'll probably skip the orange peel and wine reduction.


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 21, 2020)

I was wondering about the flavor of the sauce.  But it looks like they were spot on the tenderness factor.  They had bones coming right out as well.


----------



## gary s (Feb 21, 2020)

Beautiful,  Mouth watering

Gary


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 24, 2020)

MS, those babies look tender !!!!!! nice work.


----------

